# july fourth reds



## pepperkid1024 (Jun 26, 2013)

family went for some fishing on the fourth turned out pretty good had six reds and lost two sharks...all n all a good day. ill be watchin for a north wind in the future!


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Nice looking reds!! What beach did you go to?


----------



## mg64 (May 31, 2013)

Great reds. Congrats!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking Reds, Congrats!


----------



## bigwalt (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice day of fishing for sure.


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Good family fun. You guys caught some nice Reds.


----------



## Tamzor (Feb 14, 2013)

always good to spend time with the family. But which beach is that?


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

nice reds!! WTG!


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

looks like Matagorda beach. nice catch


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

where they at!,where they at!! does look like matty,lots of people


----------



## pepperkid1024 (Jun 26, 2013)

sorry guys it was at mc faddin beach


----------



## fishin mojo (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice looking reds! I will be down there in a few weeks to give it a try!


----------

